# New Canadian discus forum



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.discuscda.com/viewforum.php?f=28
Over here for all the discus enthusiasts. 
Just opened .


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does this new forum work with Tapatalk?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Doubt it but I only use tapatalk myself.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems like a good effort by Darcy and Poco, both of whom have been around for a while on a couple of other forums.
I've just joined this new one myself - hope they're successful.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool I will be joining this forum


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice!!! Sign me in


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Count me in too.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's bump this up for the Discus lovers!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They require registration to even view it. Not even sure Google Bot would index it in that case, let alone if it would be listed for that reason. They're loosing serious traffic with that mind boggling technique. I wouldn't have even heard of BCA nor signed up if it wasn't for Google. Hope it works out regardless.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

effox said:


> They require registration to even view it. Not even sure Google Bot would index it in that case, let alone if it would be listed for that reason. They're loosing serious traffic with that mind boggling technique. I wouldn't have even heard of BCA nor signed up if it wasn't for Google. Hope it works out regardless.


Hmmm I signed up before I viewed it. Should be able to view before signing up I would say...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"The board requires you to be registered and logged in to view this forum."

I don't have Discus so I don't benefit from signing up, I was just curious to see what it looked like as it's Canadian. I'd suggest that for Google visits alone, even if they don't optimize their site for search engine traffic, that they'd not limit viewing to registered users. That's not a wise move unless you already have achieved a sustainable client base through direct links and word of mouth.


----------

